
Punching holes in Nomx, the world’s “most secure” communications protocol - jjuhl
https://arstechnica.co.uk/information-technology/2017/05/punching-holes-in-nomx-the-worlds-most-secure-communications-protocol/
======
notwhoyouthink
This is a reblog of Scott's original post. Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14209874](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14209874)

